# Domani è un altro giorno (del cazzo)



## Tebe (11 Aprile 2012)

Sarò volgare. Ed egocentrica.
Più del solito intendo.

Manager stamattina mi ha scritto._
Piove...sai dove vorrei essere?_

E vaffanculo!
Ebbasta! Che cazzo vuoi! Ma dimmi te se io devo stare dietro ad uno jeti incazzoso che ha gli sbrocchi ormonali inconcludenti, e quando conclude...:incazzato:, ari vaffanculo è meglio non infierire.
_Niente sesso. Gnè gnè. Io non sono abituato. Io faccio l'amore. Non scopo. Gnè gnè gnè._

E bè?
SORPRESA!!! Io voglio scopare invece. SCO-PA_RE!
Intendi? Sesso. Porno. Gang Bang. DP. MILF. MATURE Tutto quello che cazzo vuoi.
No amore. No. A-MO-RE.
Sesso perdio! SESSO!
Ma ho risposto
_Si. Ho visto che piove. Non sono cieca. 
In effetti. Mi sono. Anche. Bagnata._

Mail finite ovviamente. Alleluja. E fottiti.

La mia voglia di giocattolare è sempre meno. Lui vuole una Tebe "fidanzata"
ma no cazzo cazzo e cazzo.
Io. Sono. L'amante. L'altra.
Quella che scopi topolino, quella con cui dovresti fare un gran bel sesso. Sai il sesso? Quella cosa che ti da un sacco di brividi e orgasmi. Che ti fa fare autostrade di saliva sui corpi, quella che ti fa gustare la mela del proibito e per questo ancora più...mmmmhhhhh (NON alla Eliade...:scared

Oggi Buscopan ha scritto che anche solo per fare sesso lui ha bisogno di avere non solo un riscontro fisico di ormoni ma anche un riscontro di testa.
Approvo. 
Ecco perchè mi invornisco con Manager.
Buscopan mi ha fatto vedere la luce in qualche modo.
Sette anni di fedeltà cazzo. E scelgo Manager per togliermi le ragnatele fedeli.
le occasioni non mi sono mai mancate, eppure...lui.
Solo lui.
Certo. Anche raggio di sole ma li si va su un altro piano...è più una roba onirica...ha 22 anni...mi dice -Tebe stai trà. Faccio tutto i...- cioè ci vuole il traduttore con i giovani d'oggi.
Ok va all'università ed è particolarmente sveglio. però è un marmocchio e anche io ho un limite alla mia pedofilia.
Per ora.
Perchè cazzo!
NO! 
Minchia mi sono persa nelle mie invettive. Aspè che rileg...
Ok, riletto.
Ecco perchè mi invornisco l'ormone con Manager. E solo con lui in tutti questi cazzo di anni.
Perchè Mattia è il grande amore della mia vita. E non posso tradirlo con qualcuno che vale meno ai miei occhi.
Sono diventata una traditrice settoriale porca puttana.
Sono fottuta così.
Minchia.
Non ci posso credere.

Di questo passo posso chiudere a chiave la mia Guest star.
Sono nella merda fino al collo.
Perchè per valutare se qualcuno è meglio di Mattia ai miei occhi...
Devo conoscerlo. Devo parlargli. Deve piacermi di testa.
Non va bene così!
E che cazzo!
Diventa una roba da invorniti globali dai!
Cos'è...mi metto a controllare i cv?
Gli faccio il colloquio?
Chi era Giovanna la pazza? Figlia di?
E La zarina Alessandra...era russa?
Dimmi il passato remoto di cogliere.
La tabellina del 9? No matematica te la risparmio perchè sono una sola pure io. 

Non è fattibile. No.:incazzato:

Ma nemmeno Manager alla fine è migliore ai miei occhi di Mattia.
Ma manager ha qualcosa che Mattia non ha. La rudezza degli uomini. Che non è una caratteristica che amo, ma che in questo momento della mia vita ricerco.
E ho passato mesi con lui sul lavoro. L'ho conosciuto. E molto dopo ho cominciato a vederlo come uomo da sesso.
O meglio. (E qui spantego egocentrismo a manetta) un uomo degno come Mattia di fare del sesso con me.

E questo lui lo sa. E me lo chiede. Se lo chiede.
_Perchè io._
MA FATTI I CAZZI TUOI COGLIONE!
Ma cosa cazzo deve fare una povera ex traditrice, diventata fedele, tradita malamente e...
Cazzooooooooooooooooooooo Gianluca!!
Ma svegliati perdio!

Niente. Da qualsiasi parte la si guardi sono in un vicolo cieco. Ciechissimo.
Manager e solo Mananger. Non credo nei colpi di fulmine trombini mentali.
Mi ci vuole un minimo di tempo per valutare i candidati e il tempo...non ce l'ho.

Il coglione globale mi ha mandato pure un sms.
_Hai ancora gli ormoni impazziti?_
Wow! Sta parlando di sesso! Incredibile? Cos'è successo al bello addormentato nel bosco del cazzo?
_Si. Sono ancora impazziti. Ma non è un problema tuo._
E lui.
_Questo lo dici tu._
Si si, un sacco di chiacchiere cialtronesche.
Non ho più risposto.

Prima o poi gli pianto uno spillone nel cuore, tanto è già cardiopatico quindi ce lo leviamo di torno in fretta, nonostante sia grande e grosso.

Poi ciliegina sulla fottuta torta
Jessica Rabbit.
Riassumendo.
La stupida ha chiesto una riunione con Manager- Perchè sai Tebe devo  discutere alcuni punti che non mi sono per niente chiari. Questo Manager non è collaborativo credo proprio che dovrò farmi sentire con lui.-

E si.
Domani pop corn e bibita in riunione.
Perchè mi sono guardata bene dal dirle che "farsi sentire da Manager " non è proprio la tattica ideale.
E lui sarà nervoso. O se sarà nervoso. E anche io un pò.













PERCHè SONO INCAZZATA PORCA PUTTANA!!!!
Ho preso coscienza che sono una traditrice settoriale, e non più seriale!




uff...sono triste.


NO SONO INCAZZATA!!!


Abbattetemi.
Qualcuno. Mi abbatta.


----------



## Simy (11 Aprile 2012)

vuoi una camomilla?


----------



## Tebe (11 Aprile 2012)

Simy;bt1012 ha detto:
			
		

> vuoi una camomilla?


No no no! Fottiti tu e la tua camomilla!:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Aprile 2012)

Una canna?


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Aprile 2012)

Un mio amico che si riconosce anche lui come traditore settoriale che però è riuscito ad essere anche traditore seriale, per poi ricadere nella settorialità (perchè in fondo è un elitista) mi dice di scriverti:

"
Se il tuo bell'addormentato nel bosco del cazzo ce l'ha... il cazzo... davvero arrapato, allora è facile svegliarlo. Basta fargli capire per bene che nessuno  questo mondo è veramente e assolutamente indispensabile. Se invece il cazzo non è arrapato, bè.. auguragli sogni d'oro nel suo bosco del cazzo. E poi non preoccuparti troppo di essere una traditrice settoriale. Alla fine, quando la stanza è diventata troppo stretta, la rompi a testate e ne esci.
Io ne sono uscito già 2-3 volte.
"


----------



## Cattivik (12 Aprile 2012)

Ok ti abbatto io... ma prima il trapassato prossimo del verbo abbattere...

Cattivik


----------



## Carola (12 Aprile 2012)

Tebina tebina calmaaaa

Ma poi non capisco perché ti incazzi tanto
Non sa gestirla forse o è un romanticone
Ma c’è di peggio no?
ros


----------



## Simy (12 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1013 ha detto:
			
		

> No no no! Fottiti tu e la tua camomilla!:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


allora ha ragione Nau...meglio una canna :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (12 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa;bt1015 ha detto:
			
		

> Un mio amico che si riconosce anche lui come traditore settoriale che però è riuscito ad essere anche traditore seriale, per poi ricadere nella settorialità (perchè in fondo è un elitista) mi dice di scriverti:
> 
> "
> Se il tuo bell'addormentato nel bosco del cazzo ce l'ha... il cazzo... davvero arrapato, allora è facile svegliarlo. Basta fargli capire per bene che nessuno  questo mondo è veramente e assolutamente indispensabile. Se invece il cazzo non è arrapato, bè.. auguragli sogni d'oro nel suo bosco del cazzo. E poi non preoccuparti troppo di essere una traditrice settoriale. Alla fine, quando la stanza è diventata troppo stretta, la rompi a testate e ne esci.
> ...


 Il tuo amico è un genio!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tebe (12 Aprile 2012)

rosa3;bt1021 ha detto:
			
		

> Tebina tebina calmaaaa
> 
> Ma poi non capisco perché ti incazzi tanto
> Non sa gestirla forse o è un romanticone
> ...


No. Non c'è di peggio. E non è perchè è un romanticone. Ma qui non si batte chiodo! manco da romantici!!!!


----------



## Tebe (12 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt1016 ha detto:
			
		

> Ok ti abbatto io... ma prima il trapassato prossimo del verbo abbattere...
> 
> Cattivik


ops....non lo so......:unhappy:


----------



## Cattivik (12 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1029 ha detto:
			
		

> ops....non lo so......:unhappy:


Bene lo speravo...

Cattivik


----------



## Eliade (12 Aprile 2012)

Mi sento quasi onorata di essere citata in parecchi tuo post. :carneval:
Cooomunque non credo tu sia diventata una traditrice settoriale, ho più l'impressione che ti dia fastidio l'aver toppato con l'idea che ti sei fatta del manager.


----------



## darkside (12 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt1034 ha detto:
			
		

> Bene lo speravo...
> 
> Cattivik


e se lo avesse saputo..??


----------



## scrittore (12 Aprile 2012)

per Diana...c'è chi c'ha il pane e non c'ha i denti...
e io che c'ho i denti...non c'ho il pane...

roba da matti...e pensare che si fa na fatica al giorno d'oggi a trovare qualcuna che, come te, vorrebbe solo divertirsi un po' (elegantemente parlando)..

io te l'ho già detto...cambia giocattolo tebe 
siete voi a scegliervi la relazione ...


con simpatia...e un pizzico di invidia perchè no...


----------



## Cattivik (12 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt1044 ha detto:
			
		

> e se lo avesse saputo..??


Mi toccava far uso del martello...


Cattivik


----------



## darkside (12 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt1046 ha detto:
			
		

> Mi toccava far uso del martello...
> 
> 
> Cattivik


e io che immaginavo chissà cosa.......


----------



## Simy (12 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt1046 ha detto:
			
		

> Mi toccava far uso del martello...
> 
> 
> Cattivik



allora non lo dico... :mrgreen:


----------



## Cattivik (12 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt1047 ha detto:
			
		

> e io che immaginavo chissà cosa.......



Dipende quale martello... 

Cattivik (gradasso)


----------



## Cattivik (12 Aprile 2012)

Simy;bt1048 ha detto:
			
		

> allora non lo dico... :mrgreen:


Cosa non dici?

Cattivik


----------



## Simy (12 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt1050 ha detto:
			
		

> Cosa non dici?
> 
> Cattivik


il trapassato prossimo del verbo abbattere :mexican:


----------



## geko (12 Aprile 2012)

Tebina, il tuo blog diventa ogni giorno meno interessante. Chiudilo.



:mrgreen:

Non è vero. Ma oggi sono in vena di insulti.

Comunque mi sono ammorbidito con te, vedi? 
Non riesco più ad insultarti come una volta. Bisognerà rimediare.


----------



## Tebe (12 Aprile 2012)

geko;bt1052 ha detto:
			
		

> Tebina, il tuo blog diventa ogni giorno meno interessante. Chiudilo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Va bene allora lo chiudo il blog!!! Fottiti!!!

Infatti è vero...ti sei ammorbidito...l'ho notato proprio l'altra sera...hai controllato  pure la temperatura della cera prima di farmela colare addosso e...non l'hai mai fatto!!!
Non è che mi tradisci???


----------



## geko (12 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1053 ha detto:
			
		

> Va bene allora lo chiudo il blog!!! Fottiti!!!
> 
> Infatti è vero...ti sei ammorbidito...l'ho notato proprio l'altra sera...hai controllato  pure la temperatura della cera prima di farmela colare addosso e...non l'hai mai fatto!!!
> Non è che mi tradisci???


Ricambierei il "fottiti" ma credo tu abbia già provveduto...

Ehm... io tra-tra...tradirti? Ma nooo Tebina, ma cosa vai a pensare? (sempre sostenuto io che le donne hanno un sesto senso per 'ste cose :mrgreen: ). 

Vero... la temperatura della cera. Imperdonabile quel mio gesto, hai ragione. C'è poco da fare: ci stiamo lentamente ed inesorabilmente trasformando in una banale coppia vanilla. I sentimenti giocano questi scherzi.


----------

